# Graphics Contest #51 - Voting - Patches



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Voting will last for one week...will end on April 15th.

Here is the original:











1










2







[/img]


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hopefully next time we'll have a few more enteries. :lol:


----------



## mstx (Mar 4, 2008)

I dont know how to do that stuff


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

Neither did I, when I started, and I still can't do as much as some of the artists who have participated here. But I taught myself at first because I wanted to make silly graphics of my own cats for my personal amusement (make them sit in pool floaties, put samurai armour on them, etc) and I sort of learned from there. I've never had any real tutelage (oh, except I got a Photoshop Elements for Dummies book for Christmas) but there are lots of great and simple step-by-step tutorials on the internet. I also learned that the slickest graphics don't always win - and I don't always vote for the most technically-advanced picture - there are very often graphics with more heart and more creativity than the ultra-Photoshopped ones. You should try! It'd be fun.  

Megan's a great graphics-making colleague :wink: but I miss when we had like up to 10 people participating. That was really fun. I hope more people enter again.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Both enteries are wonderful.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

tough one, they are both beautiful


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

horseplaypen said:


> Megan's a great graphics-making colleague :wink:


  Awww, shucks!

Thanks, means a lot!  But I learned from the best...


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I love these contests! Like you, I wish more of our members would participate.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

We have a winner! Congrats, Victoria! You may start the next contest.


----------

